# DDC Control for the mid market



## jwhite (Jun 21, 2009)

How many of you are taking advantage of the new technology which has made installing DDC control in the mid market a viable option?

In the past, the mid market, like residential, had no products that would make it desireable to install any controller more complex than a programmable thermostat. The cost of installation and controls equipment was just too much to justifiy the benifits that could be gained.

Unlike larger institutions like hospitals, college campuses and such, mid market facilities like strip malls and small office buildings would not see enough benifits in enegry savings or trouble reporting to justify the cost of complex HVAC control.

With new technology, equipment is now available at a reasonable cost to make these types of systems more desireable to the customer. The downside to these new systems is that there is still only limited sequences of operation available. However, most light commercial customers do not desire complex sequences. They could however benifit from the ablility to schedule using a computers full screen interface, load shed duing peak times, and have alarm reporting via thier local network, or over the internet.

The newest technology uses wireless devices, drasticly reducing installation costs in existing buildings.

Another selling point, and lets face the facts, is that people just plan like new technology toys to play with. If the cost is not too high, and the customer can justify the cost as a business expence, many of them might be willing to spend money on HVAC controls that they can operate from thier compter, and even remotely via the internet.

Do not contact me regarding pricing or availability. I am in the installation side of the business, not sales. This post is not an ad for equipment or services.

I would like to know how many of you are using DDC type controls in the mid market.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

What are you considering DDC controls for residential?


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

Im sure that in the real near future many homes will have some type of Energy Management System especialy if the system can be networked to provide remote access to the heating and cooling setpoints and other data. Most HO's would love the idea of being able to monitor the temp of their home while away from home i.e. on vacation.


----------



## airon (Jun 27, 2009)

In our communities serviced we have found that our smaller commercial facilities (those with less than 10 roof top units or under say 50 tons of cooling) dont want to do too much systems management. They all like the idea of better control but when it gets down to it they just overide all the controls.
In the other sense our smaller contract customers are fine with us controlling the equipment and understand the value of energy use, they just dont want to put in the expense to do control all in house. 
Therefore we use a lot of stand alone controls like the hnywell 8000 series, Johnson blues etc... where we can set it and forget it for the most part and lock the equipment control out from other nimble fingers.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess this is a very location oriented situation. I can't think of a house around my area over 5,000 sqft that doesn't have DDC. In this area Carrier is most popular in resi, but I see some with Reliable, Metasys, and Honeywell.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

what is mid market????????????????


----------



## sdesign (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hitachi Authorised Service center for Airconditioner 919825024651*

SYSTEM DESIGNING
102 Aagam Complex
Nr. Vasna Tel. exchange
Pratapkunj
Ahmedabad india
Tfax.:- 91 79 26631673 
Mobile 9825024651
E-mail :- [email protected] 
*Service and Repairs for Residential and Commercial, Industrial Airconditioning, Refrigeration and HVAC System *



*WE SERVICE ALL MAKES*Our certified technicians are trained to service all makes and models including American Standard, Carrier, Bryant, Lennox, Trane, Goodman, Amana, Rheem, and Goettl. LG, Hitachi , O’ General , Bluestar, Voltas, Daikin , Samsung, Onida etc
*VALLEY WIDE SERVICE*We serve the entire valley 10 hours a day, 6 days a week. Our service department is even open on Saturdays.
*REPLACEMENT AIR CONDITIONING SYSTEMS*
We specialize in the replacement of cooling, heating and heat pump systems. Our focus is proper equipment sizing, air distribution, energy savings and improved comfort.
*MAINTENANCE INSPECTION OF YOUR AIR CONDITIONING AND HEATING SYSTEM*
We provide energy saving services that clean, tune and adjust your system to run efficiently.
*QUALITY ENERGY SAVINGS PRODUCTS*
Authorized Dealer for Hitachi brands.
 *Comfort System Replacement for both Residential and Commercial*

6 Points of Pride that Make the SYSTEM DESIGNING Difference in Your Air Conditioning or heating System Replacements 
*1. Comfort Solution Consultation* 


Load Calculation-This will make sure the recommended unit is the right size for your home. A unit that is too large will waste energy, a unit that is too small will not provide comfort in peak seasons
Comfort Consultant inspection of existing ductwork and registers for optimal cooling and heating design
 *2. Pre-Installation survey by our installation crew chief* 


To make sure we know the particulars of your home site before we start.
 *3. Installation* 


By our experienced Technicians
 *4. Post Installation Quality Inspection* 


Making sure we delivered on our promise.
 *5. Customer Service Follow-up* 


To make sure you are more than satisfied and give you an opportunity to tell us how we did.
 *6. Comfort Consultant Follow-up* 


To make sure it is performing as designed and promised


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

are you currently in India?




sdesign said:


> SYSTEM DESIGNING
> 102 Aagam Complex
> Nr. Vasna Tel. exchange
> Pratapkunj
> ...


----------



## Eddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Honeywell already has all this stuff for residential and light commercial, its been available for a while, not too many takers , it comes down to dollars and the market just isn't there in big numbers for it. Strip malls managers are the cheapest & dumbest people on the face of the earth.


----------



## trywinzoe (Jun 21, 2010)

We are manufacturer and exporter, there are few customer buy ddc system beause of cost,


----------



## StickyDrumGuy (Jul 10, 2010)

*Babington style waste oil heater pumps*

The cam gear pump works fine for filtered WVO or used motor oil Babington heaters and I have installed it on my Babington style heaters. Ldu Company's stock number is 450516 , The only thing about the cam gear pump is that the fire kind of pulses as the cam gear rotates. If you use the spur gear pump that is LDU's stock number 450512 then you get a steady non-pulsing fire. The WVO pump website is http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/oilpump_1.htm or you can click through to the tools section from the home page at www.LDUcompany.com

LDU Company also has other parts that I use for building my waste oil burners, like gear reduction motors. I find it best to turn the pump slower because you really don't need a whole lot of oil dripping on the atomizer ball.


----------



## hardhatharriet (Aug 24, 2010)

The price is the main deterrent as of late, but as going 'green' becomes the norm I have a feeling DDC will become more mainstream.


----------

